
Ask HN: 12 hours flight. Best options for offline coding? - pits
Planes and trains are usually a good place for me to focus and I was planning to do some nodejs project but then realise I shouldn&#x27;t rely on having internet up there so... what&#x27;s the best&#x2F;basic things I should preload on my laptop before take off?<p>Also considering go&#x2F;Rust as an alternative to scratch the surface of these languages.
======
leonp92
If you need documentation for an language, framework, etc you can take Dash.
[https://kapeli.com/dash](https://kapeli.com/dash)

~~~
pits
that's neat! Exactly what I need. Sadly linux here, might have to fiddle a bit

~~~
pits
Replying to myself:

\- [https://zealdocs.org/](https://zealdocs.org/) \-
[https://devdocs.io/offline](https://devdocs.io/offline)

------
mtmail
Offline documentation via [http://devdocs.io/](http://devdocs.io/). It stores
the data in the browser's localstorage.

------
richerlariviere
In that case, I would code something to help me automate my computer.

